# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  نصب یک سولوشن WSP

## amin1softco

فایلهای Solution  در SharePoint  با پسوند WSP عرضه می شوند. که در واقع یک فایل CAB می باشد برای نصب این فایلها می توان:
 1) از دستور STSADM استفاده کرد فایل نصب Install.bat@SET TEMPLATEDIR="%systemdrive%\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web server extensions\12\Template"
@SET STSADM="%systemdrive%\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web server extensions\12\bin\stsadm"
@SET GACUTIL="%systemdrive%\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\SDK\v2.0\Bin\gacutil.exe"
%STSADM% -o addsolution -filename e:\sln\MySolution.wsp
%STSADM% -o execadmsvcjobs
%STSADM% -o deploysolution -name MySolution.wsp  -immediate -allowgacdeployment
REM IISRESET

 فایل نصب UnInstall.bat@SET TEMPLATEDIR="%systemdrive%\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web server extensions\12\Template"
@SET STSADM="%systemdrive%\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web server extensions\12\bin\stsadm"
@SET GACUTIL="%systemdrive%\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\SDK\v2.0\Bin\gacutil.exe"

%STSADM% -o retractsolution -name MySolution.wsp -immediate 
%STSADM% -o deletesolution  -name MySolution.wsp -override 
REM IISRESET REM IISRESET
2) با استفاده از برنامه  _SharePoint Solution Installer_   این روش ساده تر بوده و کاربرپسندتر می باشد.
منابع + و +

----------


## amin1softco

> 1. Add the solution
> stsadm -o addsolution -filename {WSPFILENAME}
> 2. Deploy the solution
> stsadm -o deploysolution -name {WSPFILENAME} -url {SITEURL}
> 3. Install the feature
> stsadm -o installfeature -filename {FeatureFolder}\feature.xml
> 4. Activate the feature
> stsadm -o activatefeature -id {FEATUREID} -url {SITEURL} -force
> 5. Deactive the feature
> ...



1234567890

----------

